# Need Advice On Selling 31 Rqs



## waltandkelli (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi,
We have an 07 Keystone Sydney Outback 31RQS that is in immaculate shape...and I'm not just saying that. We've used it very little after purchasing it new. Anyways, we've had it listed for 21,000 and then down to 18,000 recently (mostly advertising it on Craigslist). We even have an extended warranty with 4 1/2 years left on it. NADA lists it from $19,500 up to $23,270. The deal was to sell it at 18,000 and throw in the warranty if the buyer wanted to pay the $75 transfer fee. A potential buyer came up this week and said he wasn't interested in the warranty and asked my hubby if we could deduct the possible 900 we'd get back from the warranty from the price (so he'd be getting it for 17,100). I personally felt we were already at our rock bottom price and if the buyer didn't want the warranty, that would be an extra 600 or so for us (I don't think we can get back 900 from the warranty but hubby is checking into that tomorrow). Am I being unreasonable, with the economy the way it is to expect to sell this for 18,000 straight out?? It really is in great shape for the year and we have lots of extras that we're including with it already. Appreciate you all sharing from your knowledge.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I am curious to know, too, as we have kicked around the idea of selling due to financial constraints.

azthroop


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Depending on where you live and if the buyer knows about wholesale dealers I would take it or at least try 17500. Yes there are dealers selling them for around 30k but if you can buy a new one for 20k then why buy a used one. If the guy is legit and has the money take it. Just my .02

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Not sure where you live, but this is really off-season for most of the US. If you want higher prices, you might have better luck in the spring, especially if the economy starts recovering.


----------



## waltandkelli (Jun 15, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Not sure where you live, but this is really off-season for most of the US. If you want higher prices, you might have better luck in the spring, especially if the economy starts recovering.


We live in the northeast panhandle of WV...a couple of hours west of DC. Hubby figured it out that we're losing over 200/month by keeping the insurance, in interest on the loan, etc. I know it's not the best time of year to sell and would rather wait for RV season to roll around again but he is willing to get rid of it for 17,100. I'm not so sure I'm willing to let it go for that price though but maybe it is reasonable. Hard to determine by looking on the internet.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

popolary said:


> Not sure where you live, but this is really off-season for most of the US. If you want higher prices, you might have better luck in the spring, especially if the economy starts recovering.


We live in the northeast panhandle of WV...a couple of hours west of DC. Hubby figured it out that we're losing over 200/month by keeping the insurance, in interest on the loan, etc. I know it's not the best time of year to sell and would rather wait for RV season to roll around again but he is willing to get rid of it for 17,100. I'm not so sure I'm willing to let it go for that price though but maybe it is reasonable. Hard to determine by looking on the internet.
[/quote]

Just remember that NADA prices are really not that accurate for a value......they list the value of my fiver at almost what I paid for it brand new 2 years ago.

It really depends on the trade in value. That is about what you can expect the value to be.

It looks like the low retial on your unit is around $16,800, so you would be in the ballpark.

That said, I would sell for $18,000 or tell the potential buyer to find another one that is nice as yours for that low of money.....he is just trying to lowball you.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Your over priced for used unless you find the right buyer. Keep eating the interest or sell for what you can get. Do the math and see how many months of waiting you can handle.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

popolary said:


> Hi,
> We have an 07 Keystone Sydney Outback 31RQS that is in immaculate shape...and I'm not just saying that. We've used it very little after purchasing it new. Anyways, we've had it listed for 21,000 and then down to 18,000 recently (mostly advertising it on Craigslist). We even have an extended warranty with 4 1/2 years left on it. NADA lists it from $19,500 up to $23,270. The deal was to sell it at 18,000 and throw in the warranty if the buyer wanted to pay the $75 transfer fee. A potential buyer came up this week and said he wasn't interested in the warranty and asked my hubby if we could deduct the possible 900 we'd get back from the warranty from the price (so he'd be getting it for 17,100). I personally felt we were already at our rock bottom price and if the buyer didn't want the warranty, that would be an extra 600 or so for us (I don't think we can get back 900 from the warranty but hubby is checking into that tomorrow). Am I being unreasonable, with the economy the way it is to expect to sell this for 18,000 straight out?? It really is in great shape for the year and we have lots of extras that we're including with it already. Appreciate you all sharing from your knowledge.


Try putting it for sale on Ebay.
Use other sites to sell. The more the better.
Put it on KiJiJi in Canada North of you.
It is only worth what someone is willing to pay.
I just sold my two year old 23Krs for the same money that I bought a new 28ORS for.
Gary


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi. When I sold my 07 31RQS, thinking I was getting "out of the camping business" for good, I let the dealer I purchased it from sell it for me. It sold relatively quickly, as it got exposure, and I got the price I wanted out of it. No dealing with showing it to people or people wanting to purchase that don't have good credit.
Just my .02.
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## mrsen (Dec 23, 2009)

Would my 07 F150 with 5.4l and 373 gears and equalizer hitch pull this trailer ? I know my manual say's I am able to pull 8900 and the dry trailer weight is 7300, but am I pushing the limit of the truck with this trailer? I am looking for a 31rqs or 31rqs le, but after reading these forum's I'm starting to wonder.

popolary, do you have the fern interior?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

mrsen said:


> Would my 07 F150 with 5.4l and 373 gears and equalizer hitch pull this trailer ? I know my manual say's I am able to pull 8900 and the dry trailer weight is 7300, but am I pushing the limit of the truck with this trailer? I am looking for a 31rqs or 31rqs le, but after reading these forum's I'm starting to wonder.
> 
> popolary, do you have the fern interior?


NO...Don't even think about it. People have tried but you really need a 3/4 ton or bigger truck with a big block, V10, or diesel.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

johnp said:


> Would my 07 F150 with 5.4l and 373 gears and equalizer hitch pull this trailer ? I know my manual say's I am able to pull 8900 and the dry trailer weight is 7300, but am I pushing the limit of the truck with this trailer? I am looking for a 31rqs or 31rqs le, but after reading these forum's I'm starting to wonder.
> 
> popolary, do you have the fern interior?


NO...Don't even think about it. People have tried but you really need a 3/4 ton or bigger truck with a big block, V10, or diesel.

John
[/quote]

Not sure I would be as abrupt as John but I do tend to agree that that is too much trailer for your F150. It may make it if you only haul local and flat but if you plan on putting miles between you and home or going into any kinds of hills then you will regret it.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Not sure I would be as abrupt as John but I do tend to agree that that is too much trailer for your F150. It may make it if you only haul local and flat but if you plan on putting miles between you and home or going into any kinds of hills then you will regret it.


x2
Having owned a 27RSDS and towed it with a GMC Sierra 5.3L extended cab, and then traded up to a Dodge Ram diesel, then getting a 31RQS (that's how it usually works...LOL), I would have to say a LOT has to do with the truck weight and stopping power just as much as towing power.
If you can afford to trade up on your vehicle, you'll love the 31RQS!!
Darlene


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Would my 07 F150 with 5.4l and 373 gears and equalizer hitch pull this trailer ? I know my manual say's I am able to pull 8900 and the dry trailer weight is 7300, but am I pushing the limit of the truck with this trailer? I am looking for a 31rqs or 31rqs le, but after reading these forum's I'm starting to wonder.
> 
> popolary, do you have the fern interior?


NO...Don't even think about it. People have tried but you really need a 3/4 ton or bigger truck with a big block, V10, or diesel.

John
[/quote]

Not sure I would be as abrupt as John but I do tend to agree that that is too much trailer for your F150. It may make it if you only haul local and flat but if you plan on putting miles between you and home or going into any kinds of hills then you will regret it.
[/quote]
Sorry for being abrupt..I should have taken a picture of my 05 Pathfinder moving the 32bhds I had..It pulled it fine would I go on the road hell no..I think your signature pic sums up the correct setup. My last work van had the 5.4 and 3.73 gears towing anything over 5000 lbs. that thing would cry. Fiqure that 31rqs has to be closer to 9k loaded for camping.
John


----------



## waltandkelli (Jun 15, 2007)

johnp said:


> Would my 07 F150 with 5.4l and 373 gears and equalizer hitch pull this trailer ? I know my manual say's I am able to pull 8900 and the dry trailer weight is 7300, but am I pushing the limit of the truck with this trailer? I am looking for a 31rqs or 31rqs le, but after reading these forum's I'm starting to wonder.
> 
> popolary, do you have the fern interior?


NO...Don't even think about it. People have tried but you really need a 3/4 ton or bigger truck with a big block, V10, or diesel.

John
[/quote]

Yes, we do have the fern interior. I think we've about got the trailer sold for $18,000 and that includes the 4 1/2 year warranty. Of course, I've learned not to count my chickens before they hatch when it comes to selling things. So time will tell if it's sold or not.


----------



## mrsen (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply everyone. All help is greatly appreciated.

I do have access to a 3/4 ton if needed.

popolary, if your buyer doesn't come through, let me know please.

mrsen


----------



## waltandkelli (Jun 15, 2007)

mrsen said:


> Thanks for the reply everyone. All help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> I do have access to a 3/4 ton if needed.
> 
> ...


Will do, mrsen.


----------

